# South Carolina Fly Fishing



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

First post, had to do it in the Fly Section due to it being my passion in fishing! Been viewing the forum for many years and purchased my Custom skiff from Harry Spear, whom I met through the site. My name is Rob Williams and I am a full time fly fishing guide in South Carolina. My business is called Citadel Marine Services and I operate out of many destinations in South Carolina including but not limited to: Charleston, Edisto Beach, Kiawah Island, Seabrook Island, Beaufort SC, Hilton Head Island, Fripp Island, Isle of Palms, Sullivan's Island, and even more more "secret" locations. 
Year round, we target Redfish on the fly or with light tackle sight fishing, and in the warmer months (June-September) Big Tarpon and Jacks on calmer days. If you're looking for a guide in South Carolina you will not be disappointed with my services. 

Recently, I was stoked to be featured in Tail Fly Fishing Magazine, in the September 2020 Issue "Redfish Roadtrip" was a photo essay I wrote in collaboration with a friend Paul Doughty's photography. This was really awesome for me personally as it was the first time I was ever paid to be featured in a fly fishing publication, if you get a chance check it out by purchasing the September issue from Tail Fly Fishing Magazine. 


Fly Fishing for Redfish has been great this winter, especially on the sunny days. Fish have been schooled up in the flats and creeks and are more than willing to take a well presented fly. Included a few photos from the last few months. Give me a shout to get on em anytime! 
864-430-3648
[email protected]
Instagram: Citadelmarineservices


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

Few more photos, hope to share some trip reports in the future. 

Rob


----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

Welcome! I follow you on Instagram lived here in Charleston all my life. I guided 8 years but got out of it to work on the harbor tugs. Your pics and videos are always awesome!


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

Interested in fishing with you and will look you up when things quiet down.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Awesome pics, dude! Welcome. I miss fishing the low country


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

Gregorya24 said:


> Welcome! I follow you on Instagram lived here in Charleston all my life. I guided 8 years but got out of it to work on the harbor tugs. Your pics and videos are always awesome!



Hey man, thanks so much that means a lot! Say hello if you ever run into me out there!

-Rob Williams


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

Labsrule said:


> Interested in fishing with you and will look you up when things quiet down.



Awesome sir! I look forward to meeting you! Things are quiet as can be on the water...


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Awesome pics, dude! Welcome. I miss fishing the low country


Thanks sir, that really means a lot! The Low Country of SC is certainly an area that never leaves your heart...


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

jackson man said:


> Welcome aboard! Good luck with the guiding, it’s a very rewarding profession (sometimes even financially)!😁 You should also post on the “Introduce Yourself” section.


Thanks man! Its been really good to me so far, and I work my ass off to make sure I'm running a top tier guide service. I planned to post on the introduce me section too, just to much of a fly nerd to pass this up as first post!


----------



## SmacksDaddy53 (Feb 15, 2021)

Your Info seems cool but I only used guides who fish hells bays....Charleston red fishing just doesn’t compare to my home waters in Florida. All these “guides” in Charleston with their flat brim hats, crafty beers, and their tik toks just make me sick. Whatever happened to putting your nose to the grindstone and casting bamboo fly rods like the olden days?


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

SmacksDaddy53 said:


> Your Info seems cool but I only used guides who fish hells bays....Charleston red fishing just doesn’t compare to my home waters in Florida. All these “guides” in Charleston with their flat brim hats, crafty beers, and their tik toks just make me sick. Whatever happened to putting your nose to the grindstone and casting bamboo fly rods like the olden days?


Can't tell if you're 100% serious, but I disagree about the Red fishing, although I stay as far away from Charleston as possible, even with clients from town... Also, my 19' spear will fish as well as any Hell's Bay. 

I do agree about some of the guides though, unfortunately.. 
I'm not sponsored, not orvis endorsed, not an ambassador, not a self proclaimed "professional" in my instagram bio, just a normal ass dude that is a fishing guide. Hit me up if you want to fish, I got some bamboo and Fiberglass for you if that is what you get off on Smacks. 

-Rob


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

That guy is just a troll man. Copied a user name and goes into threads to talk chit.

I live on Folly and see you at the ramp and teeter. Welcome to the forum, there are a bunch of good people in here.


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

SmacksDaddy53 said:


> Your Info seems cool but I only used guides who fish hells bays....Charleston red fishing just doesn’t compare to my home waters in Florida. All these “guides” in Charleston with their flat brim hats, crafty beers, and their tik toks just make me sick. Whatever happened to putting your nose to the grindstone and casting bamboo fly rods like the olden days?


 Never met Rob but, from everything I have heard in the guide community is that Rob is a damn good fly fisherman...


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

Water Bound said:


> That guy is just a troll man. Copied a user name and goes into threads to talk chit.
> 
> I live on Folly and see you at the ramp and teeter. Welcome to the forum, there are a bunch of good people in here.


LOL gotcha. Now that I know I'll be more amused. Thanks for the kind welcome man, I am stoked to be on here, honestly! Say hello when you see me mate!

-Rob Williams


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

jackson man said:


> I wouldn’t give Smack’s post a second thought. I think that he’s just messing with the membership using multiple personalities! It is very amusing!😂


LOL I will now be more amused. I have seen some rough discussions on MS recently, hoping that doesn't happen here.


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

LowCo18 said:


> Never met Rob but, from everything I have heard in the guide community is that Rob is a damn good fly fisherman...


Hey man, I appreciate it! Say what's up if you ever see me around!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice pics. Dragging my Spear up to the Low Country is on my bucket list. Gotta make it happen some time soon.

Charleston / Kiawah were some of my favorite road trips when I lived in Atlanta...decades ago now.


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

crboggs said:


> Nice pics. Dragging my Spear up to the Low Country is on my bucket list. Gotta make it happen some time soon.
> 
> Charleston / Kiawah were some of my favorite road trips when I lived in Atlanta...decades ago now.


Do it man, while it’s still good.


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

Do you get up around the Lockwoods Folly area at all? In ILM and would love to come down later this spring.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

SmacksDaddy53 said:


> Your Info seems cool but I only used guides who fish hells bays....Charleston red fishing just doesn’t compare to my home waters in Florida. All these “guides” in Charleston with their flat brim hats, crafty beers, and their tik toks just make me sick. Whatever happened to putting your nose to the grindstone and casting bamboo fly rods like the olden days?


Nice attempt to troll -by-proxy with a name remarkably similar to one of our stalwarts. Mildly clever nonetheless.


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

Hogprint said:


> Do you get up around the Lockwoods Folly area at all? In ILM and would love to come down later this spring.


Yes sir I fish all over! Give me a shout by email [email protected] or call/text me 8644303648


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

Fishing has been great! Water temps steadily rising now and fish will be real happy the next few weeks. All tides have been providing excellent sight fishing, including plenty of fish tailing in the grass now. Water is still clear this time of year and bait is returning to the inshore estuaries, I consider this part of the spring to be some of the best fishing of the year for inshore!

South Carolina couldn't be finer in the Spring!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

Cheers to you! When I see or hear the word ambassador, you’re automatically dq’d.


----------

